# For Ex-pats Already in Greece



## morjos66 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a question for those ex-pats who have moved to Greece and have been living there for a year or more:

If you had to move to Greece all over again, what additional items would you have brought with you in your move that would have made things "smoother" and what items would you have left behind that you ended up not needing?

Thanks a million!

Joseph


----------



## Gerry1968 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi All
I am looking at buying a costal house to use as my holiday home then relocate so long haul in Greece unsure what will be the best place any thoughts price range between 250 300 also neat to village ect, any advice very much appreciated 
Many Thanks
Gerry


----------

